# Detailingworld™ Review – Autosmart Fusion



## TheMattFinish

*Detailingworld™ Review - Autosmart Fusion

Introduction-*

Firstly let me start by saying thank you to Autosmart for sending this product out for testing

The product is designed to be a multi-purpose trim dressing

*The Product-*



Fusion has all the benefits of a premium solvent free dressing with the addition of new Micelle technology.
For interior trim, dashboards, engine bays and tyres
Shines and protects vinyl, rubber, and plastic
High gloss durable results, can be diluted for a natural finish
Solvent free and non flammable

Instructions for use- 
Tyres: Can be applied to wet or dry tyres. Ensure surface is clean. Apply using a paintbrush or spray on and allow to dry. If required wipe over with a soft sponge to remove excess. For optimum results on wet tyres, wipe over with a drying towel before application to remove excess water. Trim and engine bays: Ensure surface is cool and clean. Apply using a sponge, spray or paintbrush. Allow to dry and buff with a soft cloth to remove excess if required. Contains Silicones

Being that its autosmart there is also an extensive msds sheet available from their website

*The Method- *

Whilst asking a neighbour to be the donor car for testing I thought this would be an ideal time to test against my go to products.

Firstly tyres..



Full degreased and ready for dressings,



Generally, I reach for a water based dressing just to avoid any spray up the side of the car when driving away. It was applied with a cut piece of sponge and was very impressed how the dressing went on. A little really went a long way and after a wipe over with a microfibre to remove the excess it was left with a nice wet look tyre that wasn't greasy to touch.

Next up the engine bay, now I have always gone for aerospace 303 so this was going to be a good test..



Engine bay cleaned and degreased and before any wipe down prior to application



As per the instructions on the website the product was sprayed all over and then worked in with a sponge before being allowed to dry then buffed.



Leaving..

Now, there were a few things that I liked about the dressing it didn't feel greasy to the touch and left a noticeable difference to the plastics in the bay.

However, personally, I didn't like the overall finish, I thought it looked too glossy for the plastics and didn't give a consistent finish around the bay and down the hard to reach sides.

*Price- *

No price available through Autosmart and I would expect the price to be different around the UK depending on the rep.

*Would I use it again?*

As with any detailing product on the market the look, feel and usage varies depending on the user.

For me, it isn't something that I would reach for over other products and is more of a tyre dressing for me as I really didn't like the look in the engine bay overall.

*Conclusion*

In conclusion, as always being an Autosmart product it is very easy to use. The overall finish didn't impress me in the engine bay, however, I was impressed with the look on the tyres.

Again this may change per user to their personal taste.

As I can't get a definite price anywhere online, I'm not sure how this compares to others, however if the £30 for the 5l is accurate it does make this product well priced and offers a variety of uses for the end user.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

